# Experiência com "etc-update"

## RedPingüim

Quero aproveitar este espaço porque, como eu, creio que o pessoal que está iniciando no Gentoo, ficará meio encalhado quando após uma atualização deparar-se com a necessidade de utilização do comando "etc-update".

Tenho que reconhecer que suei muito na hora de analisar todos os arquivos de configuração que o "etc-update" listou , afinal o receio de fazer alguma bobagem era grande, depois de muitas horas de compilações a partir do "stage 1" . Em alguns casos simplesmente pedi para que o update substituísse o arquivo original e em outros casos, executei o "merge" manual, analisando ambos os lados e selecionando cada qual mais indicado para formar a nova configuração.

A história teve um final feliz, com tudo funcionando perfeitamente. 

Mas a questão que me vem à mente é a seguinte: procedi da maneira correta, analisando arquivo por aquivo, principalmente "fstab", dsvfsd, pam, hosts, entre outros e fazendo "merge" manual com a ajuda do "etc-update" ou a alguma maneira além desta para cuidar da questão?

Obrigado...

----------

## RoadRunner

Procedeste da maneira correcta. é preciso ter muito cuidado com o etc-update e não mandar simplesmente actualizar tudo sem ver o que ele vai actualizar. Eu pessoalmente, vejo sempre um a um cada ficheiro embora ficheiros onde eu nunca tenha mexido, dou uma olhadela muito superficial, quando dou. Estes são os ficheiros como os X11 que definem keymaps, alguns ficheiros de init que sei que não mexi. Agora, ficheiros críticos como o fstab, group, modules.auoload, etc, esses faço o merge manualmente.

----------

## RedPingüim

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Procedeste da maneira correcta. é preciso ter muito cuidado com o etc-update e não mandar simplesmente actualizar tudo sem ver o que ele vai actualizar. Eu pessoalmente, vejo sempre um a um cada ficheiro embora ficheiros onde eu nunca tenha mexido, dou uma olhadela muito superficial, quando dou. Estes são os ficheiros como os X11 que definem keymaps, alguns ficheiros de init que sei que não mexi. Agora, ficheiros críticos como o fstab, group, modules.auoload, etc, esses faço o merge manualmente.

 

Obrigado, RoadRunner...  :Cool: 

Realmente esta é uma questão que realmente confunde muito as pessoas que se deparam com o "etc-update".

----------

## lmpinto

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Procedeste da maneira correcta. é preciso ter muito cuidado com o etc-update e não mandar simplesmente actualizar tudo sem ver o que ele vai actualizar. Eu pessoalmente, vejo sempre um a um cada ficheiro embora ficheiros onde eu nunca tenha mexido, dou uma olhadela muito superficial, quando dou. Estes são os ficheiros como os X11 que definem keymaps, alguns ficheiros de init que sei que não mexi. Agora, ficheiros críticos como o fstab, group, modules.auoload, etc, esses faço o merge manualmente.

 

Manualmente como? Com a opção 3, merge interactively?

----------

## RoadRunner

sim, ou em ficheiros muito críticos e onde o diff não ajuda, edito à unha mesmo. Lembro-me por exemplo do main.cf fo postfix em que tinham colocado as mesmas opções em sítios diferentes, e era muito complicado fazer a actualização com o etc-update. abri os dois e editei à unha.

----------

